# Don't Threaten My Dad



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This morning Jerry was walking Moose and Moose totally surprised Jerry. We live on a longest leg U shaped street. Our house would be on the curve on the leg on the left. The house down on the corner faces our street, but his back yard is up against the street back there. In fact for three "blocks" no houses faces that street, only back or side yards.

Well, the house seconded from the end of the leg has a couple who doesn't speak English. Their son (according to the neighbor next to them) moved in with then recently. Now Jerry has about 5 routes he walks Moose---but allows Moose to pick which way he wants to go, which roads to turn on, etc. However, with his light headed spells, monitor, and then pacemaker , there was about 6 weeks he didn't walk Moose at all. Is back into it now, but had been going on the shortest walks to get built back up, and they did not including on the next street over. Until today.

Got to the back yard of that house I mentioned and a pit bull hit the fence snarling and tearing at the fence. Moose position himselfe between Jerry and the fence and for the first time ever Jerry heard him snarling and he was snappig the air with his teeth. He was in full protection mode.(The dog had not been there til son moved in and Jerry had not been that way snce the son moved in)

They met lots of folks out walking dogs of all sizes and Moose always greets them with tail wagging. Jerry was talking about a ladywith a pair of poms he met walking earlier this week. Either dog would haefit in Moose's mouth, but they came right up to him and he just put hishead down, sniffing on them wagging that tail of his. 

Eer since all this ahppened with Jerry Moose has wanted to be insdie with us, not outsdie in his wonderful cool spot under the cedar tree. He will lay at Jerry's feet and Jerry has a hard time gtting out of his relincer sometimes becaue Moose doesn't give him room. He HAS to know Jerry has something wrong and is really watching over him. He is an AWESOME dog--loves people, loves kids especially, loves dogs, but today showed he will be fiercly protective if need be.

Moose, the badger marked Great Pyrenees, and his "Daddy" on the beach


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I love your stories with Moose  He's such a beautiful, sweet boy. And I'm glad to hear that Jerry is doing well and back on walks with his buddy!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a great boy!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

And daddy didn't even have his sheep costume on  I bet the pit was just jealous as Moose is so handsome and fluffy 

I've known a few Py's and they are wonderful gentle giants but anything should not want to mess with one, or a good Golden for that matter.

The gentle ones protect just as good as dogs known for it IMO.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dogs know. After my husband had his surgery and his heart attack, Duke has planted himself at Steve's feet. Same situation - sometimes Steve can't stand up because Duke is at his feet. This has been going on almost 2 years now.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Moose is a wonderful boy. He certainly is looking after his beloved Daddy. And I'm sure he will do the same for you if need be.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Dogs are amazing creatures, highly uner estimated at their abilty to reason things out (I saw that reasoning to many times while quail hunting with our setters & pointers).

I saw KayCee griever so hard when her litter mate brother died at 4 yrs & 2 months. I saw Honey do the same when KayCee died almost 5 yers later.

We always knew as soon as we waked in the door if Honey had done something she knew she was not suppose to. She would greet us with tail wagging, but both head and tail down. Sometimes we never knew what it was--other times we would find a piece of mail she had found and chewed thecorners off. We never hit her, never yelled at her, so it was not out of fer--she just knew we were disappointed in her actions.

And pyrs will take on anyting tht threatens the flockor herd they are protecting--mountain lions, bears, pack of wolves, coyotes, etc. There are quite a few aroundhere tht are never seen as they areworking pyrs and spend all their time in the pastures & fields guarding. My older son's mom had angora goats or something like that and she had pry watching them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree, Dogs are amazing creatures and we are truly blessed to share our lives with them. 

Moose is a beautiful boy, wonderful to hear how bonded he is with Jerry, good job Moose. Great to hear Jerry is doing well and he and Moose are out walking together again.


----------

